
Package install scripts vulnerability - joeyespo
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/141702881055/package-install-scripts-vulnerability
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11364562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11364562)
.

